# EMT-B's, here's your opportunity.............



## Flight-LP (Apr 20, 2009)

Very rarely does the opportunity present for U.S. EMT-B's to work internationally in EMS or remote medicine. I get e-mails and PM's often from folks asking about getting into the remote field.

Well, one of those opportunities just recently came up..............

Comprehensive Health Services is looking for EMT-B's, I's, and P's to work in Kuwait, Afghanistan, and Iraq (they just got a large contract in Kuwait, I believe they are looking for 25 EMT's). You can go here for more information...........

http://www.chsmedical.com/careers.html

I've spoke with them on a couple of occasions, they seem like a pretty decent company. I have a few friends working for them and they seem to enjoy it. I'm not sure what "B" pay is, but the Paramedics start around $110k.

Ask for Barabara, she can give you the 411.............

**Disclaimer**

I do not work for CHS nor have specific information pertaining to these positions. What I know, I have posted here. Please do not PM me playing 20 questions. If you want more info, then call them. 

Good luck!


----------

